# ITE questions



## mark121 (Aug 17, 2013)

A technician uses the shrink volume feature of the disk management utility and splits the partition what must the technician do next in order to make the partitions useable? Delete all partitions and reinitialize the disk 
Partitions the unallocated space
Format the existing partition
Convert the unallocated space into a dynamic 
How Is Dsl Able To Carry Telephone And Data Signals At The Same Time?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Is this from a book or a practice exam?


----------



## AceZ (Aug 21, 2013)

use the Shrink volume feature on the unlocated space but you have to format other partitions.


----------

